# Caja para Pioneer TS-W257



## MFK08 (May 26, 2010)

Hola tengo que hacer una caja para dos de estos parlantes son para un amigo y necesitaria una mano se que no tiene los parametro T/S por eso busco una caja generica o de las que se usan para sub de autos acalro que va a ser colocada en el baul del auto de mi amigo..


----------

